# Which year was best for you?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

2010, 2011, 2012, or 2013?


2013 was definitely best for me.  There was a lot of drama and loneliness in the other years. I think being out of high school and meeting my boyfriend helped me a lot. I've also grown a lot as a person.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I cant remember the events of 2010 and 2011. But none of those was really good for me. And I know for sure 2013 was worst for me so far.
So I picked 2012.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

2013. I feel really good about myself now and am comfortable with who I am. It feels nice to have self-respect for the first time


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

2011. That was the year I had a group of friends and made tons of awesome memories.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

2010


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't remember. I'm trying to forget all of them.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I haven't had a good year since 2006, but out of those I guess 2013 was the best.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't even remember what I had for dinner last night, let alone the events of particular years.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think 2010. The last half of 2009 was pretty good although some bad things happened and some bad things happened in 2010 too. I had a better social life and was doing better in general though. 2011 had some good points too but many things were worse than 2010. 

2012 was mostly bad, as was 2013 although I did see some cool bands/films at the cinema and there have been a few good moments. I'm pretty sure I'm suffering from depression again now though and my mental health has deteriorated this year soo. 

I hope to at least be in therapy by early 2014 so that fact alone will instantly make that year better than 2013. Even if the therapy sucks, it's a step forward.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

2010 and 2011 were the best years of my teenage life and I have a lot of things to look back on, 2012 didn't start off well but was definitely a great year from the middle to the end. Unfortunately for various reasons 2013 has been one of the worst years. Struggling with motivation, occasional depression and some family members making comments. Innocent or not they're still hurtful. This year's improved slightly though so hopefully things will pick up again.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*2010-2011:* Last years of my teen life. Good thing they're gone. Graduating high school in 2011 was the only good thing.
*2012*: Another year that just came and gone.
*2013*: Met someone for the first time in my life who cares about me. So, this one.

But, in reality it might not be until 2014 since I will be starting a new chapter in my life...the "Post-uni" years AKA "The Real World."


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

They were all pretty bad, though I think 2013 has probably been the worst, so...
If you had asked me exactly a year ago, I'd have said 2013 was looking to be my best year ever. Things can turn on their head rather quickly.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

2013
I've made great discoveries with my doctor this year.
Depression has been better on average this year.
Doors opened up this year.
I've learned some invaluable things about myself.
I was semi successful in pursuing my goals.

edit: my post count agrees
edit edit: well probably not by the time you read this


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

None of those years.


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

None


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

tea111red said:


> 2010....it's the lesser of all the evils.


The lesser of evils, indeed..

Uhhh, I don't even know if I can answer this, they've all been so s***ty.

I'm thinking 2013... for various reasons...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

They all sort of merged into one and the same with me. Some good, some bad.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Generally, the older, the better; but fall of 2012 was the ground for me.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

All those years were samey samey to me but 2010 was the less frustrating, confusing and most easy year for me. 

I don't think I was so ''aware'' of my anxiety at that point but it was still a miserable type of year nothing stands out. The only thing that stands out is that I was hiding I was gay, was miserable, Mum keeps moaning, in my room all the time and tv/food being my main happiness.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

2007 and 2013


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Definitely not this one. I guess it's a toss up between 2011 and 2012 (maybe the 2nd half of '11 and the 1st half of '12, if that can count?).



JH1983 said:


> I haven't had a good year since 2006.


Same here, actually. At least, if I look at it relative to the past 10 or so years.

Here's to 2006 again!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

2010/2011 were practically the same but I voted for 2010 since it was less pressure, things have gotten 100x worse since then and now I don't feel any worth in life.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

2013 - best year of my life in many years, maybe since 2004.
2012 - good year, very productive.
2011 - good year in which I'd describe as my recovery year.
2010 - worst year of my life, possibly.

I hope 2014 gets better like it have been.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Early this year.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

They're all blurred together, but the earliest was probably the best. Things just get worse.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

none


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

2011


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

It's got to be 2013. My first year all alone having moved out in late 2012. Very lonely times, but I also met a few really nice people at work who have changed me forever. I had some of my lowest points too, but they only made me stronger. I've never been more aware of my self than now.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Next year hopefully


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

2012 was terrible until the last month, This year started off great but I still don't feel like a hell of a lot has changed with my life. But still, it's probably been the best out of all those years.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I think 2010 by default basically. My father's alcoholism has made these last 3 years pretty dreadful.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Oddly enough, 2013 from what I can remember. I don't remember a whole lot since I don't do much at all but this year has been semi-productive regarding getting my crap straight.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

They all merged into one super ****ty meatball of time.

I'd say 2010 because that's when I got out of school.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

But of that set, 2010 was the best.

I rarely have really good periods, but 04/2008-09/2009 I'd rank as the best since childhood. I did the most self-directed traveling, had the least stress, and was the most contented in my life I had ever been (I lived in, essentially, a retirement community and loved my neighbors, the social gatherings, etc). I had to fly out of SD a lot because it's totally the wrong climate for me, but my vacation time was starting to kick in and I had a lot of money accumulating so I could just go on a whim. It was also in the most stable time in my career from an employment standpoint. I genuinely had no fear of losing my job from then through 2011 or so (2012 started getting sketchy due to a lot of things out of my control with my employer, which culminated in me leaving in early 2013 followed a few weeks later by a massive layoff of a third of the staff).


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I think the most recent years will always be my best because I always seem to grow and get better as a person. No matter how bad the year was - experience in life makes you a better person - fact.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

2013, because I still have two weeks left to make a difference.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

I voted 2010, but then I realised 2013 gave me memories which I'll never forget. So it's 2013 for me.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Possibly the 4 worst years of my life.. Plus 2006 when I had my first nervous breakdown.. 
Can't really choose a "best" year out of those lol..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

None of the above. I've been absolutely miserable for at least 12 years.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think they all sucked. At least in 2010 and some of 2011 I was getting some action.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

2010 - Depressed. 2011 - Depressed. 2012 - Anxious in a horrible situation. 2013 - April and later - Things looking up. So I pick 2013


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

13 Just because i have a car and a permanent job. 11 was the worst year.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

2013, so many many experiences. I'm on the up


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

2002 , between 2001 and 2003


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

None. But if I've to pick ... 2010. Graduation and permanent job .. meh

But 2003 is the best year of my life ... love, new puppy, new house, my 1st PC, so much more.


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

2010 because I had a great holiday, got engaged and moved to the city I'm in now. The ones since have had high points, but have largely been meh.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Easily 2013. Would have been so much better if my Wii didn't go kaput.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

This year. Looking back, it wasn't so bad. I enjoyed myself, and grew a bit.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

next year


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I voted 2010. The past 2 years have been bad because of my parents health getting worse. My father having 2 strokes last year and my mother's lung disease is getting worse.


----------



## Tom The Beast (Nov 25, 2013)

It was definitely 2013 out of all the dates in the poll... 

I did plenty of things well like reconnect and engage with old friends, train Taekwondo and mixed martial arts, overcome depression and neurological deficits for a short period through the use of basically thinking things over properly and even talking myself to provide extra guidance (I could only keep that up for a few weeks though), improving my "average" performance levels, improving fitness, reducing overall anxiety levels, etc.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> 2013, *because I still have two weeks left to make a difference.*


Sounds like the plot line to a blockbuster movie


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

2012 was so good to me, I should be allowed to vote 30 more times and make 2012 the winning option.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

of course not 2013


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Any year before 1995


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

2012 because I had good grades all throughout and was able to finish my thesis and graduate! 2013 would have been my choice if didn't took me 7 months to land a job. I was literally at home for the first half of last year.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

2012 was easily the best out of those years. February will either make or break 2014.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

1998. Jr. High was fun for me.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

2012. I had my last relationship that year after a long drought. Too bad there were things in the way (age difference, her having two young children, distance). I loved her and she sure acted like she loved me (until she didn't). Love is grand.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

1985 2008


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i think 2012 was probably the best, though my memory is a bit hazy


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

2010 - i was 18, self employed, making good money, got my drivers license, bought a Porsche in cash, vacationed in Mexican resorts, had eliminated SA for once.

Then the shtf the next year.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

1996


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ehhh...out of all these, 2012. Got my job that year. Definitely not 2010. 

My best life year was probably 2003, though. 7th grade was bo$$. Anxiety hadn't kicked in then, and '03 was probably the last problem-free year I had before 04 and the awfulness of 05 happened. Then '05 began...all this. Ah, I'm rambling.


----------

